
What Was the Washington Post Afraid Of? - rmason
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/04/what-was-the-washington-post-afraid-of.html?src=longreads
======
Simulacra
Journalists and their editors are human. They are just as susceptible to
confirmation bias as anyone, and it's generally the problem with most
journalism. Instead of following the facts and the story where it leads, I
think there's an internal bias that dictates where a story should go. Whether
it's the reporter doing the bias pushing, or their editors, truly independent,
fact-based journalism is becoming a myth.

~~~
pulisse
You're using a constant factor (human nature including a tendency to
confirmation bias) to explain a change (a supposed current decline in
journalistic standards).

~~~
Simulacra
Which part didn't you understand?

